# All Songs Have The Same Chords



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw this on the Sans Direction blog-where he points to another video to cover songs this one doesn't.

I found it quite amusing.

All Songs Have The Same Chords
Here's the video itself-
[youtube=Option]JdxkVQy7QLM&e[/youtube]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I love this routine. Even though there are theoretically an infinite number of note/chord combinations, the fact is that only a few are really "good" progressions. I was watching a show about music and the brain last night and it highlighted a computer company that has analyzed musical "hits" over the past few hundred years. The computer has isolated 60 distinct "clusters" of successful note/rhythm/melody/progression/tempo etc. combinations. They sell their services to let songwriters and producers know if they have a potential hit on their hands.
On the one hand it seems to dampen creative possibilities. On the other it gives useful parameters (e.g., 12 bar blues) that can be fully explored.

Matt


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I like this one myself.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=qHBVnMf2t7w


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Do you remember the name of the company?*



mrmatt1972 said:


> I love this routine. Even though there are theoretically an infinite number of note/chord combinations, the fact is that only a few are really "good" progressions. I was watching a show about music and the brain last night and it highlighted a computer company that has analyzed musical "hits" over the past few hundred years. The computer has isolated 60 distinct "clusters" of successful note/rhythm/melody/progression/tempo etc. combinations. They sell their services to let songwriters and producers know if they have a potential hit on their hands.
> On the one hand it seems to dampen creative possibilities. On the other it gives useful parameters (e.g., 12 bar blues) that can be fully explored.
> 
> Matt


I would love to read more about this.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

happydude said:


> I like this one myself.
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=qHBVnMf2t7w


Sans direction winds up pointing there if you follow the links--I was amused by that one as well.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG that is some funny s**t :banana:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I was on a cruise once a few years back - and the cruise ship comedian did the same idea....but he went into a pile of songs with the same chord progression and same tempo / beat as Steve Miller's "Joker."...he came up with a whole pile of popular songs - I just can't remember any of them now.


----------



## MustEnjoyPie (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha, I laughed pretty hard.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

None other than Neil Young said, "It's all one song."..or something like that.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I remember years ago when I was learning "Autumn Leaves" I started playing it in double time, and it instantly became Donna Summer's "I Will Survive". 
It happens. :wave:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee that's old news........ 

Eric Burden told that story before 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKShpldNE2w


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I think I found the relevant article here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2005/jan/17/popandrock


----------

